# San Luis Pass



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a 20 footer many years ago. I took it out of the Galveston Jetties, though the boat cut. Caught the heck out of 3 to 5-foot sharks along the Bolivar Peninsula. Only did it once, just for the experience. I had a guy with me who loved to catch and eat sharks. I understand that the sand bars at San Luis are constantly shifting and it is difficult to get in and out...but??? Maybe that is just a rumor. The kayak guys go out BTB (beyond the breakers) up and down the whole coast on weekends. Lots of coverage used to be on Texas KayakFisherman ..BTB section. I don't know if they post up much anymore. I never did it. I was always afraid I couldn't get back on the yak, if I fell off, two miles out, surrounded by sharks. ha Ha


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ve been out to the jetties in a scout 186 quite a few times and used to kayak off the beach. Never took anything through the Pass though.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

The pass can get nasty when the tide and wind oppose each other, and those sandbars are constantly shifting. You might get out easily, then return to find it in “washing machine” mode. It’s no fun running a skiff in with big following seas.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Actually took mine out of San Luis on Sunday. It was my first time, the wind was less than 5 mph, the bay was dead and I still took a wave over the bow. It was fine once I got out but I think there are probably some safer places to run out from that I'm going to have to check out for future trips ocean side.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have seen sixteen foot aluminum boats twenty miles off the Texas coast so yes you can use the pass to access the gulf with anything that floats, even temporarily.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been in/out of SLP a couple times in my Vantage. Piece of cake if you get a good weather day. I've caught lots of trout just off the beachfront near the 3rd bar. Lots of sharks and I've even seen a couple tarpon jumping a little further out but never got close enough to cast to one. Just inside the Pass behind Galveston Island there is a deep gut that follows close to the shore that hold fish and can be fun.


----------

